# Heresy Online needs your opinions!



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The mod team would like your views and ideas if you have a few minutes to spare. We have set up a short survey about the site and it would be a great help if you took part.

Please could you click on the link below and complete the online survey. Be as honest and as brutal with the truth as you need to be. We can't make the site a better place if we don't know what needs fixing.

Link to survey

If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Done!:so_happy:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Done! 

LTP :bye:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Done.

Message too short.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Done!:laugh:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Done!! and LTP your avatar always distracts me in a good way...lol


Doc


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

done....

What would make you visit heresy more often? 

If they had porn ! 

(dont worry i didnt lol)


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

Finished!!!!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

porn could be used for every answer in that survey. lol

CP


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Done! SURVEYS!!!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

And also done.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Done and done. 

And I mean done.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Done! I wants a fluffy army list section!


----------



## Demon Prince (Sep 29, 2011)

DONE!!!! :victory:


----------



## Malgron (Jan 6, 2010)

Done.

Damn I wish I had thought of fluffy army list section.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Do I get my prize now? . . . .

No? . . .

Aw.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Done & dusted


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Completed like a level of Super Smash Bro's 64


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Survey completed.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Done :grin:


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Also done.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> porn could be used for every answer in that survey. lol
> 
> CP


You must be truly skilled to answer porn to a yes/no radio button question.

O prostrate myself before your mad computer skillz.


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Done like a done things done thing


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can poll's be made on here etc..? and do in actives get wiped off or not really.?

LTP porn !!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

docgeo said:


> Done!! and LTP your avatar always distracts me in a good way...lol
> 
> 
> Doc


Haha thats what its there for  lol


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

C-c-c-completed!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> You must be truly skilled to answer porn to a yes/no radio button question.
> 
> O prostrate myself before your mad computer skillz.


I have... the power... :rtfm:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Done and we all bow before that power Ploss.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dusty's Corner said:


> Done & dusted


wah wah waaaaaaaaaaaah... :laugh:

CP


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Alright, assuming I did everything correctly... Done!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

How long before we hear back about the suggestions? I really think my "Burn Deneris at the stake" button should be implemented. It would give me untold hours of heretic-burning joy and would be ever so lovely if I could get it as soon as possible. I mean honestly, who wouldn't want to burn a heretic at the stake (especially as one as onerous as Deneris...we must keep him in line! :biggrin?!


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

done,
_message to short_


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Done...would be interesting to see what came out of this.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have just completed one.

I hope it proves to be informative.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Done.



Commissar Ploss said:


> porn could be used for every answer in that survey. lol
> 
> CP


Well, all except "What aspects of the site do you least enjoy?" right?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

ItsPug said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, all except "What aspects of the site do you least enjoy?" right?


Obviouslt that would read "The Lack of Porn"


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Yup. I did it too.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I completed mine as well.

So now, what was that about being entered into a draw for a brand new Ipad or some other fancy gifts? Wow, Heresy Online is just so generous. :grin:

Also, I heard mention of a free cookie upon completion of the survey. :thank_you:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> Also, I heard mention of a free cookie upon completion of the survey. :thank_you:


Free cookie?! I haven't gotten mine yet


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The free cookie was just a fabrication to suck people into taking the survey. 

I hope you all enjoy your time share beach houses. The debt collectors should be around for your $50k within the week.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

D-A-C said:


> I completed mine as well.
> 
> So now, what was that about being entered into a draw for a brand new Ipad or some other fancy gifts? Wow, Heresy Online is just so generous. :grin:
> 
> Also, I heard mention of a free cookie upon completion of the survey. :thank_you:





Dawnstar said:


> Free cookie?! I haven't gotten mine yet


you get a free cookie. Every time you visit Heresy.  Just check your cookie folder! Lots of cookies in there! mmm all you can eat.:drinks:

CP


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> The free cookie was just a fabrication to suck people into taking the survey.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your time share beach houses. The debt collectors should be around for your $50k within the week.


Well that's ok, at least I will be able to spend one last holiday in the sunshine before going to debters prison. (You know how judges are these days, surely its a 'human right' to enjoy a bit of sunshine and get a good tan, before being locked up in a comfortable two bedroom ensuite, complete with big screen T.V, PS3, Internet, or as its more commonly know, 'prison'.)

So where is this beach house, Hawaii, the Caribbean, some island off the coast of Greece or Thailand ?

What?

Blackpool? 

You've got to be f*cking kidding.

:angry:





Commissar Ploss said:


> you get a free cookie. Every time you visit Heresy.  Just check your cookie folder! Lots of cookies in there! mmm all you can eat.:drinks:
> 
> CP


If that's the case then I must be morbidly obese, because I usually visit the sight 3-4 times a day, rather than long stretches. I usually drop in for short bursts of activity. Which means I must be giving the cookie monster one heck of a run for its money lol!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Done. I want my cookie.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Done. I want my cookie.


check the cookie folder on your browser. :wink: you should find plenty in there. cheers!

CP


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> you get a free cookie. Every time you visit Heresy.  Just check your cookie folder! Lots of cookies in there! mmm all you can eat.:drinks:
> 
> CP


My life is now complete! :yahoo:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Done. I want my cookie.


Ooops, sorry I appear to have eaten them all opcorn:


----------



## Nietzschean (Feb 23, 2008)

Just remember, you asked. :grin:


----------



## Death-Reaper (Feb 23, 2012)

Robfu sent me and told me to post here.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. We have closed the survey now and will be studying the results to see how we can improve Heresy Online.


----------

